# Anyone here like these solar powered Mitutoyo's?



## fixxer (Mar 8, 2018)

Getting sick of my batteries being dead as a hammer every time I grab a set out of my box.  Figured I was going to relegate my SPI's to the reloading room where I can leave the battery out and use them between runs of reloads. 
In the meantime, I'm looking to replace them in my home shop.  (Two different structures).  I have a need for good calipers that can be taken with me to the metal yard and brought back to the home shop when I'm spec'ing stuff. 

I'm about to pull the trigger on a set of solar powered Mitutoyos.  I figured with 8 sets of 8ft flourescent (64ea double 4ft bulbs) fixtures in my 30ftx70ft shop, I have plenty of lighting to float them at night.  I'm only worried that as I start converting to LED that they won't charge anymore.

Anyway, they worth the investment?  Someone here surely has experience with these.

Thanks,

-Fixxer


----------



## extropic (Mar 8, 2018)

I have a Mitutoyo 500-491, 6" solar caliper. Had them at least 20 years. Zero problems.
If I need to take a measurement in poorly lit location, I use a flashlight to illuminate.
AFAIK, they don't "charge" at all. No replaceable, rechargeable battery. They just run on the output of the solar cell.
LED lighting = no problem. Normal room/office lighting is fine.
And, it's OK to degauss them when the jaws start holding chips.


----------



## fixxer (Mar 9, 2018)

extropic said:


> I have a Mitutoyo 500-491, 6" solar caliper. Had them at least 20 years. Zero problems.
> If I need to take a measurement in poorly lit location, I use a flashlight to illuminate.
> AFAIK, they don't "charge" at all. No replaceable, rechargeable battery. They just run on the output of the solar cell.
> LED lighting = no problem. Normal room/office lighting is fine.
> And, it's OK to degauss them when the jaws start holding chips.


Awesome.
Thanks for the feedback.  I'll probably move forward on these then.  The solar powered variants only about $25 more than the battery version but I figure I'll save that much in the first couple years not having to putz with batteries when I need to take a quick measurement.


----------



## GregBradley (Oct 18, 2018)

Over 2 years on the original batteries. Accuracy of these is amazing. Caliper is accurate well under 0.0005" from 0-4" and only hits a max error of 0.0005" at 6".


----------



## P. Waller (Oct 19, 2018)

I use almost exclusively Mitutoyo tools.
I no longer use any digital tools that are not IP 68, these cost a good deal more. However the several Mit digital calipers that I have bought over the last 30 years have shown excellent battery life of 2 years or more and I work full time in a job shop.
Edit, IP65 not 68


----------



## Boswell (Oct 24, 2018)

I have two 6" and one 12" solar powered Mitutoyo calipers and never have a problem with low light. I mean that occasionally in a dark room I have to turn on a light but that has never been an issue.  I also think that if I could get 2 years of life with a battery version, I would like that but  the older digital micrometers that I have burn through batteries so much that I have to store them with the batteries removed.


----------



## macardoso (Oct 24, 2018)

GregBradley said:


> Over 2 years on the original batteries. Accuracy of these is amazing. Caliper is accurate well under 0.0005" from 0-4" and only hits a max error of 0.0005" at 6".
> View attachment 277872



I have the exact same calipers and micrometer. Love them. Best I've ever had.  If only the mic's weren't so expensive, I'd pull for a 1-2 and a 2-3".


----------

